# Tips on medicating ferals



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Arizona soil is riddled with parasites because it does not get cold enough here to kill them. A feral mom had her kittens before we could spay her. We noticed that the kittens were coming down with ringworm. We didn’t want to remove the kittens from the mom yet so the caretaker started to put griseofulvin in the moms wet food. 

The kittens were removed a couple days ago and mom sent to be spayed. The kittens have a very _mild_ case of ringworm. Nothing like we dealt with last year at this time without preventative treatment.

We also have started putting Fish Mox (like amoxicillin for cats) into the feral’s food who have URI or other infectious issues that are treatable with amoxicillin . Since there is no way to consistently handle & treat ferals. It has helped tremendously. 

KV Vet sells the dry fish mox with information on dosages.

edited for spelling


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's excellent, Merry!


----------

